# The 2000 Honda showed up today.



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I fired it off outside the shop where I use to run the Kipor to exercise it.



I had it on fast speed. It sounded slightly quieter, but then I questioned myself. You know like the folks that brag because they have to justify the money they spent. HeHe



I ran it about 5min and then said Well lets hook it up. 



I put it on the boat and where it is sitting the exhaust is 3ft from the back wall of the shop. So being in a in closed shop [doors open] I hooked up and fired it off.



It really wasn't all that loud. I threw both switches at the same time. This brings all 4 lights online at once. [Each switch controls 2 lights]



I could not do that with the Kipor. It would trip the breaker. I would turn on one switch and then wait about 1.5min and throw the other switch. I had the idle switch in Full run.



Then I thought let's see what happens if I move the Idle switch to Idle?



I could do that with the Kipor, but with the load on it, it made no difference. It still run at Full throttle. The idle switch did work fine on the Kipor.



Now on the Honda it really idled down. Not as low as it goes with no load, but you could sure tell a difference in the DB level. If I had to guess, I'd say it was running at 1/4 to 1/3 throttle.



So it will be quieter and get more hrs per tank full.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good deal......now go stick some flatties


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Going to the RFRA club meeting tonight.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good deal.


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

Where did you order your Honda gen from?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds good bobby! should work out good for you!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I ordered it from Wise Sales. http://www.wisesales.com/



It was shipped Fed Ex and here in 3 days.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey X Shark, Is your Kipor a 2000kw and is it an invertor in a yellow case?


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

There is no doubt those little hi-end gennys are great and once you own one you can understand the old saying..."You get what you pay for." I have a little Yamaha EF2400IS inverter gen and couldn't be happier with it. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They are well worth what they cost. I have booked almost 350 hours on the water with mine and it hasn't missed a lick yet. Cranks first pull every time!!! Might not be a bad idea to go ahead and get an hour meter to put on it so you can keep up with oil changes. Unless they have changed the break-in period is 25 hours and then your supposed to change it every 125 after that. Good luck, and I hope to see some positive feed back from it soon!!! :letsdrink


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *billrv (9/21/2008)*Hey X Shark, Is your Kipor a 2000kw and is it an invertor in a yellow case?




Red Case. Sold under the name "All Power" thru Pep Boys.














I may go ahead and install a hour meter. Heck I have them on everything else.



John Deere lawn tractor. Stand on Genny for the house, On my Scout, On my Mako and on my air compressor.


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey x-shark you can get asmall peel and stick on hour meter that will mount in upper right corner of honda gen. control panel from barnnett's lawn tractor repair corner of 9 1/2 mile and old palafox you just hook one wire to spark plug and ground the other wire. Think its made for or by briggs and stratton, easy hook up takes about 5min. to install. mine has been running for last 1363 hrs. I also change my oil about ever 8th or tenth trip as these generators don't have filters on them. Clean oil is the life of them besides it takes maybe half quart to change oil.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd possible go with a "Tiny Tach".



It hooks up the same way, but shows RPM when running and Hours displayed when not.



How much is the Hour meter at Barnetts?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

They are awesome little units I loaded mine down with a full size side by side fridge, 5000btuAC window unit a 20" fan and (60 watt) floor lamp...she ran for 9hrs on a tank of gas (0.6 gals). Paid $1100 at Fort Walton Beach Honda.</DIV></DIV>



</DIV>


----------

